# Suggest me the laptop config required for AUTOCAD,3DS AMX, STAAD PRO



## rajeshkondody (Jan 23, 2013)

I am planning to procure a laptop for these applications .AUTOCAD,3DS AMX, STAAD PRO.

Please suggest me the best laptop config and models .

Is there any need to go for a higher end with graphics card or the default garphics will do?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 24, 2013)

Fill this up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1646993


----------



## Jawad Muhammad (Mar 24, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Fill this up Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase



1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
80000 rs

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen or
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

But it has to be touchscreen and 1080p min.



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming, 3d rendering, Autocad, Staadpro, etc


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
i7, min 8 gb ram,1080p touchscreen, 6 hours+ batterylife, high end graphic card,Above all metal build. These are the must.And light weight.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Likeell, Hp, Apple, any other which provides metal build laptops.
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up (  (extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local  )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2016)

Jawad Muhammad said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 80000 rs
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...





Get this:

XOTIC PC | Sager NP8640-S (Clevo P640RE) - 14.0&quot; Gaming Noteboo

or 

XOTIC PC | Sager NP8657-S (Clevo P650RE3) - 15.6&quot; Gaming Noteboo
(higher screen resolution)

Forget about touchscreen, battery life, lightweight metal build in your budget or for your intended purpose.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 26, 2016)

> 5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
> i7, min 8 gb ram,1080p touchscreen, 6 hours+ batterylife, high end graphic card,Above all metal build. These are the must.And light weight.



If you are okay sacrificing i7, touchscreen & metal build, get Dell inspiron 7559 i5 version, priced at 83k. It has 6 hours battery life, great GPU &  an additional M2 SSD slot, which will come in handy. The i5 is a quad core one with performance similar to 3rd gen quad core i7, so it's good

Otherwise get Lenovo Y50-70 priced at 85k(with IPS display & GTX960M). But you will sacrifice touchscreen & battery life (Also no SSD slot)


----------

